# airguns: Partridge V.S Peep sights



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hello. and today i am going to compare the accuracy, target aquisition, and speed of the u-notch and peep sights. i am shooting a inch and a half long bright red target with a crosman 1377







[/IMG]
this my favorite airgun, with 5 squirrels, 2 rabbits, and 22 starlings fallen to it. (and i eat what i kill.)
first up is peep sight.








the first thing i found is that this sight created alot of glare. it made it a little hard to see the target. but finding the target was very easy. i dont have the pic right now, but i can tell you that i got a nickel sized group from 8 yards.
next is the partridge sight.








same range, same pellets. (crosman pointed .177, 7.9 grain pellets) i had little issues with glare here. so as a result...








i shot much better. so, which would i use?
well, i found partridge to be a little slower to get on target, and harder to keep on target. but it made the small target easier to hit. peep was much faster, and gave me more confidence, but it made the small target look alot smaller. so i shot less accurately.
for hunting small, constantly moving birds, i'd use the partridge. while larger, and tougher to kill targets get the peep sights.
i will post them results for the peep sights.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And how do starlings taste? Like chicken? do you make buffalo wings with them?
Seems you can shoot better with the "U" so I'd go with that. Maybe with more practice the"peep" accuracy will be better and if it helps get on target that might be the way to go. I assume your sight flips from "u" to "peep"?


Airguns are fun to shoot and cheap too. Used to enjoy shooting pop cans with my son when he learning to shoot. Wasn't long before he could outshoot the old man. Course his eyes are a lot better.
What's the fps on your gun?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> And how do starlings taste? Like chicken? do you make buffalo wings with them?
> Seems you can shoot better with the "U" so I'd go with that. Maybe with more practice the"peep" accuracy will be better and if it helps get on target that might be the way to go. I assume your sight flips from "u" to "peep"?
> 
> 
> ...


not even near the taste of chicken, more like beef.
yeah, it flips by loosening the screw and flipping the sight.
i agree, airguns are cheap to shoot, except when you go rougue ePCP and pro...ouch.
i dont have a chronograph, but i think it's around high 500's or low 600's
i hunt squirrels using chest shots. you still need some type of precision. back of the head is also a good area, none of the twiches after the shot.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

If you are getting a glare on your front sight you can try blackening your sight. Bullseye shooters use a carbide lamp called a Ray-Vin carbon lamp to blacken their sights. You can also use a candle stub, a zippo lighter, and some other home made oil burning contraptions.

Google "sight blackener" or "sight blackening" and you can get some ideas on how its done.


----------

